# Trivia 4/12



## luckytrim (Apr 12, 2018)

trivia 4/12
DID YOU KNOW...
Approximately 500 million people around the world, or about  10% of the
world's population, practice Buddhism.

1. In the realm of Crop farming, what does G.M.O. stand for  ?
2. Which country permanently banished motor sports in 1955  after a crash in
the 24 Hours of Le Mans killed 83 spectators?
  a. - Italy
  b. - Germany
  c. - Greece
  d. - Switzerland
3. The first line of the Gettysburg address talks about how  many years,
exactly ?
4. What is the art of elegant writing called?
5. What fictional film pugilist was known as "The Master of  Disaster" ?
6. Which Beatles song ends with "You know I feel Alright"  ?
7. What is the name of the very first Nuclear powered Aircraft  Carrier ?
8. Name the vocal quartet that was noted for accompanying  Elvis Presley?
(Note; NOT the Sweet Inspirations from his Las Vegas  period...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
China has one Time Zone.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Genetically Modified Organism
2. - d
3. - 87 Years
4.  calligraphy
5. Apollo Creed
6. "A Hard Day's Night"
7. USS Enterprise
8. The Jordanaires

TRUTH !!
Yup ! Just one ; Beijing Standard time.
China used to have five, but, in 1949, the Communist Party  leadership
decided to use a single time zone, and it's been that way ever  since.
China, a country that is of roughly similar size to the  continental United States, has one time zone: Beijing Standard Time. This means  that when it's 6 o'clock in the nation's capital, it's 6 o'clock almost 3,000  miles further west, in Kashgar.


----------

